

BLACK SWAN: “pictures” as we know will change if they start to speak - yashm
http://www.voxweb.rocks/share

======
i336_
Just wanted to say that the linked concept video that autoplays doesn't really
convey the idea you were trying to get at, and the page itself doesn't really
counterbalance that. You shouldn't need to describe your aspiration here in a
comment! :P

Also, your tagline/logo (the red paint line) reminded me of an old ad for
Memorex in a 1991 computer magazine, which used the same concept (to black
print out as part of the ad) - I would never think, either naively or with my
existing bias, that this logo is related to audio.

Just my 2¢.

~~~
yashm
Interpretation of logo is subjective, this social networking app is about both
pic and audio so it was never an intention to related logo with voice.

Regarding the video, all it wants to say is that the orange line is an
indicator that the pic can speak.

On my comment, let's go by the merit of the argument rather than getting
distracted by our team's aspiration. I repeat "speaking orange line pics" have
the best of both pic and video and none of limitations of those 2 media.

------
yashm
A "speaking pic" is something which is between a pic and a video - it has
benefits of both and none of the limitations of those 2 mediums.

Moreover, nothing captures a moment better than a speaking pic - Before:
concert selfie; Now: concert selfie which if touched can tell the live music
being played.

------
tarunmitra
Looks good, can reinvent pictures category and make them exotic

------
jitengupta
Superb proposition

~~~
yashm
It's not an idea anymore. the real product has just gone live!

------
amrit12121
Great

